# Vomiting Cud



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

We just went up to feed and our buck is vomiting his cud all over the place. I've never had this happen before, what should I do? They got into the neighboring cow field yesterday so I'm wondering if he ate something poisonous?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

In that case, the vomiting would be good...I read this and realized I'm not sure how to handle poisoning until they stop vomiting, but I would give CD Antitoxin, a high dose of B complex or Thiamine, and be warming up some subQ fluids if I had them....ready to give some milk of magnesia too once he stopped, as well as FIR Meadow's GI soother. Not sure if Pennicillen would help too...just to supress infections that might take hold...Let's see if anyone who's dealt with this specifically chimes in


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, and get a temp...because everyones going to want to know what the temp is....and if it were high I WOULD give Pen G....just me.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Get active charcoal and I would give CD antitoxin or mom. 
I just had a doe kinda do something like this but was drooling and foaming at the mouth. She had something stuck in her throat. After a day it passed threw but in your case I would start with the charcoal and CD to be on the safe side then try and see if there is something stuck. Mine looked like cud as well bit was just what was chewed and stuck.


----------



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just read through some other posts here on the same subject. He is vomiting- it went everywhere, all over me and all over the wether. His temperature is normal. He's quit vomiting and now is just standing there baahing softly. I can't find any signs of bloat. 

From what I found the MOM dose is 15cc per 50 lbs but how often do I give this? I can't find activated charcoal anywhere. Do I give him probios once a day until he's better?


----------



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just checked on him and it looks like he hasn't vomited anymore. He was laying down under the hay feeder with the wether. He's not making that soft baahing anymore and his temp is still in the normal range. When I took his temp it looked like he had had some diarrhea. 

Anyone know how often to give the MOM? When should I give him the Probios? What else should I give?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I believe it's every 4 hrs (I dosed my doe recently). let me look through my thread and get back


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He may have had Choke, when something get stuck they begin coughing and throwing up, some will thrash around...that can be very scary to watch...
if he did get something poisonous, the MOM will flush it out, given every 4-6 hours...it will cause th runs, so keep him well hydrated even if you have to drench him..

If he seems normal now, eating drinking chewing a cud..I wouldnt give more MOM, Probios would be a very good idea...


----------



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

happybleats said:


> He may have had Choke, when something get stuck they begin coughing and throwing up, some will thrash around...that can be very scary to watch...
> if he did get something poisonous, the MOM will flush it out, given every 4-6 hours...it will cause th runs, so keep him well hydrated even if you have to drench him..
> 
> If he seems normal now, eating drinking chewing a cud..I wouldnt give more MOM, Probios would be a very good idea...


He's still not eating or drinking. I took him up some homemade electrolyte and he showed no interest. It's marked to see if he drank any so when I go back up I can see if he came over to it. I'll give him probios now, should I give it again and when if there's no improvement?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Cathy to the rescue! (as always!!)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If he is not eating or drinking, then I would be giving C D Antitoxin..but if you dont that, then continue the MOM every 4 hours...even if he didnt get poison, Choke can shut down rumen function if violent...the probios will help kick start the rumen and the MOM will keep toxins flushed out while the rumen is compromised...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give fortified vit B complex shot as well. A higher dosage will help with appetite and put back thiamine needed for the rumen.
Can be given daily or as long as he is not doing well. Cannot be overdosed.
Feed no grain just hay, until better.


----------



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

happybleats said:


> If he is not eating or drinking, then I would be giving C D Antitoxin..but if you dont that, then continue the MOM every 4 hours...even if he didnt get poison, Choke can shut down rumen function if violent...the probios will help kick start the rumen and the MOM will keep toxins flushed out while the rumen is compromised...


He ate a wee little bit of hay and drank some electrolytes. Just now, it seemed like he was chewing his cud but I heard him grind his teeth a few times.

He threw up a little bit more when I went to give him the probios but I don't think he's vomited since early this morning. I don't have the CD Antitoxin on hand because they were all vaccinated and won't need it again until March.

I'll keep with MOM every 4 hours- when should I give him probios again?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Grinding teeth means gut pain...have you checked to be sure nothing is stuck in his throat? 
CD antitoxin is not the same thing as cd&t...the cd&t is a toxoid, its a preventive while the cd antitoxin is to treat...when the rumen is Compromised ..it slows and toxins begin to build very quickly,, the antitixins only job is to rid the body of htose toxins while the goats works out the rumen issues..MOM will work as well..but again you must keephim hydrated since it will cause loose stools...So if he wont drink on his own he will need to be drenched, tubed or given sub Q fluids..

Best wishes!!!


----------



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

My husband picked up some goat electrolytes on the way home and he's drinking that (it smelled good enough for me to drink) He's also chewing his cud now and eating hay so hopefully he's recovering good. No more teeth grinding and he burped and farted a few times when I was last up there. 

I'll have to order some of the cd antitoxin from Jeffers, TSC doesn't have it here. Would be good to have on hand. 

Thank you all so much for helping me with this. Does the heart in your stomach, lose your breath and immense fear go away, ever? Just when I think I've got it figured out, something else that I've never heard of happens.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug: Your a great goat mommy  
No , I don't think we ever know everything and even if we do , whenever its our own , we seem to loose all that knowledge , at least I know it happens to me. Keep an eye on him , but it seems like he is through the worst of it.
Keep up with what is suggested above . Your in good hands here


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Just like being a parent


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahooooo sounds like he is on the mend...as long as he is eating hay chewing a cud and gassing you out,, you can stop the MOM...means his rumen is up and going..gie Probiotics daily for 3 days or so to restore flora...Glad he loves his electrolytes!! that will help him stay hydrated...
I would avoid Grain for a few days...then when ready start slow...



> Does the heart in your stomach, lose your breath and immense fear go away, ever?


NO! lol....not until they are out of the woods can I sleep when one is ill..my brain goes on over drive and it searches every corner to be sure I havent missed anything!


----------

